# azx_get_response timeout

## zxyqvod

```

zxyaapl@mi ~ $ dmesg | grep snd

[    1.159921] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1f.3: bound 0000:00:02.0 (ops i915_audio_component_bind_ops [i915])

[    1.237737] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D0: autoconfig for Generic: line_outs=1 (0x14/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0) type:speaker

[    1.237769] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D0:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    1.237792] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D0:    hp_outs=1 (0x21/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    1.237812] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D0:    mono: mono_out=0x0

[    1.237827] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D0:    inputs:

[    1.237843] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D0:      Mic=0x12

[    1.247181] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D2: autoconfig for Generic: line_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0) type:line

[    1.247196] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D2:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    1.247205] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D2:    hp_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    1.247213] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D2:    mono: mono_out=0x0

[    1.247219] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D2:    dig-out=0x3/0x0

[    1.247224] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D2:    inputs:

[    6.656826] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1f.3: azx_get_response timeout, switching to polling mode: last cmd=0x202a0000

[    7.658826] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1f.3: No response from codec, disabling MSI: last cmd=0x202a0000

[    8.660809] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1f.3: azx_get_response timeout, switching to single_cmd mode: last cmd=0x202a0000

```

----------

